# A Pair Of Shiny New Poljots



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

The post lady just delivered a pair of shiny new Poljots and I felt like sharing, so here are some pics:

My first 24 hr watch -










I'm finding it difficult to take a shot of the back on this guy (autofocus isn't working well with it) -










A new chrono-


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice primary post sir.









And a couple of very good watches with photographs to give evidence.

Nicely done and welcome.


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

> Nice primary post sir.


Actually, that was my 3rd post on this fourm. I mostly just lurk here.









The stock strap on the 24 hr Aviator is too big for my scrawny girly wrists.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Madman

Thanks for sharing these delights. You'll be right at home with a name like yours.

Welcome







.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

1madman1 said:


> > Nice primary post sir.
> 
> 
> Actually, that was my 3rd post on this fourm. I mostly just lurk here.
> ...


 My wrists are borderline girlie ( unlike the rest of me ) compared to some of the brutes you'll meet here







.

I know what you mean about the Stock Poljots. They are substantial and when wedded to a large watch can be overwhelming.

I'm just stubborn and wear them anyway







. Its all the rage I hear














.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I wouldn't let Stan here you say the strap is too big, he'll have you putting it on a mesh!









Nice pics


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Excellent choices. I plan to eventually order the 24-hour watch. Last 24-hour model I had was a Tissot purchased new in Caracas back in the 70's for 200 Bolivares ( Venezuelan currency).


----------

